# what does a cord of wood weigh



## woodhaven (Jul 26, 2010)

Just looking for a rough estimate of what a cord of green hardwood would weigh. Lets say it is maple. I am looking at getting a trailer and am not sure if the one I am looking at will handle the weight. It is a 6x10 with a single 3500lb axle.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 26, 2010)

about 3500lbs


----------



## deeker (Jul 26, 2010)

Wood always weighs 16 ounces per pound.

Too many types of wood to list. Elm weighs more than aspen...

The amount of bounded water in wood is determined by the relative humidity (RH) of the surrounding atmosphere. The amount of water in wood changes slowly as the relative humidity of the surrounding air changes.

Wood Species Fresh Green Wood Air-dried Seasoned Wood
(20% moisture content per weight unit) 
Specific Gravity Density
(lb/ft3) Weight per Cord
(lb/cord) Specific Gravity Density
(lb/ft3) Weight per Cord
(lb/cord) 
Afromosia 0.71 44 
Alder 0.72 45 3604 0.45 28 2218 
Apple 0.66 - 0.83 41 - 52 
Ash, black 52 34 
Ash, Oregon 46 38 
Ash, white 48 41 
Ash, Green 0.85 53 4237 0.64 40 3178 
Aspen 43 0.42 26 
Balsa 0.18 11 
Basswood 42 26 
Bamboo 0.30 - 0.40 19 - 25 
Beech, American 54 45 
Birch, British 57 0.67 44 
Birch, Paper 50 38 
Black Ash 0.54 34 
Black locust 0.93 58 4614 0.79 49 3952 
Black walnut 0.91 57 4579 0.61 38 3053 
Bur oak 0.99 62 4923 0.69 43 3475 
Cottonwood 0.93 58 4620 0.45 28 2218 
Cedar, Alaska 36 31 
Cedar, Eastern Red 37 0.37 33 
Cedar, Northern White 28 22 
Cedar, Southern White 26 23 
Cedar, Western Red 27 23 
Cherry, black 45 35 
Chestnut 55 30 
Cottonwood, Eastern 49 28 
Cottonwood, Northern Black 46 24 
Cypress, Southern 51 0.51 32 
Douglas Fir, Coast Region 38 0.53 33 
Douglas Fir, Rocky Mountain Region 35 30 
Ebony 0.96 - 1.12 60 - 70 
Elm, American 54 35 
Elm, Rock 53 0.82 44 
Elm, Slippery 56 37 
Fir, Balsam 45 25 
Fir, Commercial White 46 27 
Gum, black 45 35 
Gum, red 50 34 
Hackberry 0.82 51 4039 0.59 37 2938 
Hemlock, Eastern 50 28 
Hemlock, Western 41 29 
Hickory 1.03 64 5107 0.77 48 3830 
Hickory, pecan 62 45 
Honeylocust 0.93 58 4638 0.72 45 3590 
Iroko 0.66 41 
Larch 48 0.59 37 
Lignum Vitae 1.28 - 1.38 80 - 86 
Locust, black 58 48 
Mahogany, Honduras 0.54 34 
Mahogany, African 0.50 - 0.85 31 - 53 
Maple, bigleaf 47 34 
Maple, black 54 0.75 40 
Maple, red 50 38 
Maple, silver 45 33 
Maple, sugar 56 44 
Maple, Soft 0.80 50 3960 0.53 33 2640 
Mulberry 0.95 59 4710 0.71 44 3533 
Oak, Red 0.98 61 4886 0.67 42 3350 
Oak, white 63 47 
Osage orange 1.03 64 5120 0.91 57 4552 
Pine, Lodgepole 39 29 
Pine, Northern White 36 25 
Pine, Norway 42 34 
Pine, Ponderosa 45 28 
Pine, Southern Yellow 52 - 53 36 - 41 
Pine, Sugar 52 25 
Pine, Oregon 0.53 33 
Pine, Parana 0.56 35 
Pine, Canadian 0.35 - 0.56 22 - 35 
Pine, Red 0.37 - 0.66 23 - 41 
Poplar, Yellow 38 28 
Post oak 1.03 64 5086 0.72 45 3590 
Pecan 0.99 62 4937 0.72 45 3590 
Redwood, American 50 0.45 28 
Redwood, European 0.51 32 
Spruce, Engelman 39 23 
Spruce, Canadian 34 0.45 28 
Spruce, Sitka 33 0.45 28 
Sugar maple 0.95 59 4746 0.67 42 3350 
Sycamore 1.01 63 5051 0.54 34 2755 
Red elm 0.79 49 3947 0.58 36 2870 
Tamarack 47 37 
Teak 0.63 - 0.72 39 - 45 
Walnut, black 58 38 
White cedar 24 23 
White elm 0.88 55 4362 0.54 34 2755 
Willow 0.87 54 4320 0.43 27 2160 

•density of water 62.4 lb/ft3 (1000 kg/m3)
•1 lb/ft3 = 16.018 kg/m3 = 0.016 g/cm3 = 0.00926 oz/in3 = 2.57 oz/gal (Imperial) = 2.139 oz/gal (U.S.) = 0.0005787 lb/in3 = 27 lb/yd3 = 0.161 lb/gal (Imperial) = 0.134 lb/gal (U.S) = 0.0121 ton/yd3
•water content in wood


----------



## J.W Younger (Jul 26, 2010)

woodhaven said:


> Just looking for a rough estimate of what a cord of green hardwood would weigh. Lets say it is maple. I am looking at getting a trailer and am not sure if the one I am looking at will handle the weight. It is a 6x10 with a single 3500lb axle.


a cord of green wood can weigh 5k.If your just moving it around the yard that may be ok but dont get on a road with it.


----------



## leon (Jul 26, 2010)

*wood etc.*

I would by a 7 by 12 to have a safety factor for a one ton load as you will avoid the possible whip with a taller load when making turns on the road at speed.


You could simply stack it lower to begin with and buy a platform scale from McMaster Carr. to keep track of the weight as you load it and record every 100 lbs. to avoid getting a ticket for overweight. when you avoid the first ticket by managing you trailer wieght you have paid for the platform scale.


leon


----------



## woodhaven (Jul 26, 2010)

5k! I had no idea it could be that heavy. I guess I might have to look at a tandem axle.


----------



## Austin1 (Jul 28, 2010)

It all depends on the wood,I have come home with a cord of very dry pine full sized pickup loaded and stacked tight right up to the roof of the cab that's a 8'long bed 6' wide stacked to 40''I would say it was about a little over a ton 2000 lbs. I loaded the same truck with Green poplar all water really and I was at what I call a safe limit's with a level load of wood, a bit over the box rails.
I know I have a chair made of Oak a old school teachers chair and it must weigh 60lbs and it's not alot of wood!


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 28, 2010)

about 3000 lbs on average and maybe 4000 if cut to full 24 inches and wet.


----------



## JeffHK454 (Jul 29, 2010)

This little chart is handy and pretty accurate.. 


http://www.csgnetwork.com/logweight.html


----------



## banshee67 (Jul 29, 2010)

JeffHK454 said:


> This little chart is handy and pretty accurate..
> 
> 
> http://www.csgnetwork.com/logweight.html



the sticky on the firewood page says 3800 lbs for a cord of black locust
this one you posted here says 5200 lbs for a cord of black locust..
1400pounds is a huge difference, which is it?


----------



## TJ-Bill (Jul 29, 2010)

woodhaven said:


> Just looking for a rough estimate of what a cord of green hardwood would weigh. Lets say it is maple. I am looking at getting a trailer and am not sure if the one I am looking at will handle the weight. It is a 6x10 with a single 3500lb axle.



Get the biggest trailer you can afford/haul.


----------



## ray benson (Jul 29, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> the sticky on the firewood page says 3800 lbs for a cord of black locust
> this one you posted here says 5200 lbs for a cord of black locust..
> 1400pounds is a huge difference, which is it?



Probably looking at green and seasoned weights. Here is another chart and the black locust is listed at ~4000# seasoned and ~4800# green.
http://www.ianrpubs.unl.edu/epublic/live/g1554/build/g1554.pdf


----------



## banshee67 (Jul 29, 2010)

ray benson said:


> Probably looking at green and seasoned weights. Here is another chart and the black locust is listed at ~4000# seasoned and ~4800# green.
> http://www.ianrpubs.unl.edu/epublic/live/g1554/build/g1554.pdf



ah ok yea, the sticky on the BTU chart has the weights in seasoned, they are saying 3800 for seasoned, i thought it was green, i didnt realize the green weighed that much , wow


----------



## sthomas77 (Jul 29, 2010)

I'd go for a bigger trailer if you can. I have a 5x8 rated for 3500 and it is VERY easy to overload it. Especially since I move a lot of rounds, which can be deceiving in figuring cord amounts.


----------



## KMB (Jul 30, 2010)

TJ-Bill said:


> Get the biggest trailer you can afford/haul.



Excellent advice.

Kevin


----------



## woodhaven (Jul 30, 2010)

There are not a lot of options in my area. The tandems are all either designed for cars and have no sides or they are dumps and are big money. I have to do some more searching to find one that will handle more weight but is not too expensive. Anyone know of a trailer that is no bigger than a 6x10 that can handle 5000 lbs?


----------



## banshee67 (Jul 30, 2010)

woodhaven said:


> There are not a lot of options in my area. The tandems are all either designed for cars and have no sides or they are dumps and are big money. I have to do some more searching to find one that will handle more weight but is not too expensive. Anyone know of a trailer that is no bigger than a 6x10 that can handle 5000 lbs?



my friend has a pretty nice 6x10 dump, im not sure of the make, it looks pretty well made though, but its no bri-mar, its got two 3500# axles, brakes on one axle, one lift arm, its heavy duty enough to carry a nice load(7k gross weight, trailer probably weighs about 2k), but light enough to be pulled around by a half ton, he bought it off a guy in the local classifieds for around $1800 but the brakes didnt work..its tough to find a cheap used dump trailer, everyone either holds on to them or wants a small fortune for them it seems, im dyin for a 6x10' 7k lb gross weight dump!


----------



## TJ-Bill (Jul 30, 2010)

woodhaven said:


> There are not a lot of options in my area. The tandems are all either designed for cars and have no sides or they are dumps and are big money. I have to do some more searching to find one that will handle more weight but is not too expensive. Anyone know of a trailer that is no bigger than a 6x10 that can handle 5000 lbs?



Never realized you were from NS.. I feel your pain about available trailers. what are you using to haul? I needed one and ended up finding a 16' Tandem for $1500, but about $600 into in and it's a decent trailer. this year hopefully I'll have time/$ to add some brakes because the trailer will haul more the the truck can handle.. 


Keep you eye on Kijiji. for 5K lbs your looking at a tandem trailer. 6x10 is a common dump size and we all know the price of those. why are you stuck on 6x10, if you can haul 5k then you can haul a bigger trailer.


----------



## banshee67 (Jul 30, 2010)

a cord of wood + 6x10' tandem dump trailer can easily weigh 7k pounds if its green wood loaded with a real cord, even if its seasoned wood, you can still go over 5k with a cord + the dump trailer


----------



## Steveguy (Jul 31, 2010)

Here in Wisconsin you can buy a tandem axle utility style trailer with angle iron sides good for wood hauling, especially if you line the sides with plywood or planks. They are substantially lighter and cheaper than a dump trailer, but you get to unload by hand. Google Johnson Trailers and look under tandem utility trailers. Available 12' on up. Maybe you can find something similar. The base models are 5000 gvw, with option of 7000.

I did use a 5x12 single axle for several years hauling wood short distances and with 1 foot high sides, if you filled it way full it was well overloaded. Even if the metal (frame, axle,springs) can stand it, the tires suffer heavily and can fail. The safety of the tandem is an advantage.

http://www.johnsontrailerco.com


----------



## angelo c (Jul 31, 2010)

A few things you don't hear too often in Firewood Heaven...

"my truck is too big for that load...let someone else have it"
"my chain is wayyyy to sharp for that tree, let me find some dirt"
"my trailer is too big for that load"

"wow that young lady in that poster is way under dressed. please cover her up"

and my personal favorite...." wow my taxes are too low...."

A


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jul 31, 2010)

*Take the Average*

Here's how I figure it. Dry, low-density cord weighs 2,000 lb. Green, high-density cord weighs 4,000 lb.

(2,000 + 4,000) / 2 = 3,000 lb for the average cord that I process.

Simple and sweet.


----------



## woodhaven (Jul 31, 2010)

I have a couple of reasons for not wanting anything larger than a 6 x 10. I will be using the trailer for other purposes and don't want to have this huge trailer for hauling a 4 wheeler or a couple of bikes and some camping gear. It just did not seem logical (initially anyway) to buy a huge trailer if I wasn't planning to haul that much stuff. I am also limited in my driveway space and need something that will fit off to the side of my garage. Anyway, it seems that the trailers in my price range and size are not built strong enough to handle a cord of green wood over the distances and rough roads I was planning to take it on. I will have to wait for a used tandem to come along that is priced right and not too big.


----------



## webie (Aug 1, 2010)

Is there some kinda of magical reason you need to haul a cord at a time ?


----------



## woodhaven (Aug 2, 2010)

No magical reason, just easier that way for keeping track of what I am cutting off of the woodlot since it isn't my lot and I will be paying by the cord.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Aug 2, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> about 3000 lbs on average and maybe 4000 if cut to full 24 inches and wet.



At that point its probably 20 ounces per pound, maybe even 21 ounces, right Deeker?

If ya cut it short enough, a cord can weigh almost nothing...I guess.




.


----------



## banshee67 (Aug 2, 2010)

does everyone ignore the weights charts?
a cord of wood can weigh up to 5000 pounds, green.
to say 3000 is average is not a very good way of doing things... considering it can be off by a TON
if you figure 3k average, and the trailer weighs 1k, there you have 4k pounds, \which isnt too bad for a trailer with a 3500lb axle... but what if its 5k+1k trailer, now you are way overloaded


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 2, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> does everyone ignore the weights charts?
> a cord of wood can weigh up to 5000 pounds, green.
> to say 3000 is average is not a very good way of doing things... considering it can be off by a TON
> if you figure 3k average, and the trailer weighs 1k, there you have 4k pounds, \which isnt too bad for a trailer with a 3500lb axle... but what if its 5k+1k trailer, now you are way overloaded



are you talking about 24 inch logs as in a full cord or 16- 20 inch logs as in a face cord a full cord does weigh what you say but is everyone here cutting 24 inch? 
anyone weigh one yet?


----------



## banshee67 (Aug 2, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> are you talking about 24 inch logs as in a full cord or 16- 20 inch logs as in a face cord a full cord does weigh what you say but is everyone here cutting 24 inch?
> anyone weigh one yet?



i only talk in real cords, i think the whole "face cord" or rick thing is a total joke
why would the length of pieces matter as long as its 128cu.ft of wood? im confused 

ive been wanting to run my truck and trailer across the recycling station scale one weekend, but have never gotton around to it yet, id like to one weekend when they arnt busy, i know im over the gvwr on the trailer, but i think the actual number might scare me


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 2, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> i only talk in real cords, i think the whole "face cord" or rick thing is a total joke
> why would the length of pieces matter as long as its 128cu.ft of wood? im confused
> 
> ive been wanting to run my truck and trailer across the recycling station scale one weekend, but have never gotton around to it yet, id like to one weekend when they arnt busy, i know im over the gvwr on the trailer, but i think the actual number might scare me



That would be the best thing to do.


----------



## CTYank (Aug 30, 2010)

Here in SW New England, typical hardwood mix of Northern Red Oak, Black Locust, Black Cherry, etc. an air-dried cord will average about two tons. That's with moisture content down around 10-15%.

Volume of actual wood in the pile depends very much on size of pieces- the more it's cut and split the less empty space, so the greater weight of cord. 

Consider too that many Oaks, green are close to 50% water by weight. Takes a while for moisture content to drop to stable value.

Jay Shelton, in "Woodburner's Encyclopedia" has good coverage.


----------

